# Switch Buttons



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

Please dont mind if you find my question illogical but i am compelled to ask as my Digitizer is malfunctioning. So as result of this my 'Menu' button is not working. Now what i want is to use the 'Search' button (which is not used at all) as 'Menu' button. Is there any way to switch the functionality of these buttons. 'Menu' button is very important in the phone but i cant use that so plz tell me a way how to exchange their function.


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

You can use an ICS rom like AOKP: http://rootzwiki.com...unofficial-615/ and activate the nav bar buttons, (these buttons are displayed on the bottom of the screen)

This rom is for Droid 2 Global and must have basic knowledge to flash


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

Dark Cricket said:


> You can use an ICS rom like AOKP: http://rootzwiki.com...unofficial-615/ and activate the nav bar buttons, (these buttons are displayed on the bottom of the screen)
> 
> This rom is for Droid 2 Global and must have basic knowledge to flash


Sir thanx for the reply and I should tell that I am already runnin CM9 on my phone. I have few more questions like Can I instal aokp version directly from CM9 and whether aokp version runs smoothly on GSM (mine is gsm that's y).


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

aokp39 gsm works well according himberger, if you are runing cm9, only need Wipe Data/Factory Reset (format system as well if on a rom with bootmenu), Flash the rom zip then flash Gapps in the same recovery session and reboot, it´s easy ..


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

Thnx dear, I m gonna do it .


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanx Man, you have solved many problems. Now i want to hide the text under the icons as in the screenshot and i culdnt find option to disable it... if you could help me on this as well ...


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

chetan.saraf said:


> Thanx Man, you have solved many problems. Now i want to hide the text under the icons as in the screenshot and i culdnt find option to disable it... if you could help me on this as well ...


Should be in the launcher settings

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## MeHappy (Jun 21, 2011)

Also, the app Button Remapper http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=850464 may help if you do not want to lose screen space. I use it on my D2G just fine.


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

MeHappy said:


> Also, the app Button Remapper http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=850464 may help if you do not want to lose screen space. I use it on my D2G just fine.


Thanx Man for showin the way but somehow it is not workin for me. i have also posted my question there. if u cud please read it and help me on this ...


----------



## MeHappy (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmmm. Seems D2 doesn't like the search keys to be remapped...mine revert to search every time. However, another solution would be to change the camera key or focus key to menu. I have tried that and it worked just fine.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

Well... i have installed AOKP 4.0.4 and hav enabled Nav Bar ....


----------

